# Can you identify this bird?



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I have seen this strange little visitor a couple of times in the past few days. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

The piccie looks a bit dark but it could be a Blackcap.

Below is a piccie of one.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Ian_n_suzy,

Thanks for the suggestion. Nice photo! The poor quality of my photos is because they were taken very early in the morning, but I can assure you that the dark grey and charcoal colours of the plumage are accurate. 

My initial thoughts are that it could be a Great Tit with a colour mutation. 

SD


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

There are a lot of young Great Tits about now. They show a muted version of the adult's plumage, with a much less defined black stripe down the breast.

Philip


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

My first thoughts looking at the picture was that it is a Great Tit just by its shape and head markings. Very dark though so could be some sort of weird colour mutation


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks like a newly fledged great tit to me. 
Lesley


----------

